# Top 5 Subs



## kenbola (Jan 24, 2012)

Can u please rate the current top performing powered subs? price range $200-$350


----------



## fmw (Aug 11, 2013)

I would say that $250 to $300 subs are not top performers.


----------



## morca (Aug 26, 2011)

fmw said:


> I would say that $250 to $300 subs are not top performers.


Indeed,for that money is it a woofer not a subwoofer
No :hsd:


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

While the lower line of subwoofers may not have the punch of it's more expensive brothers, there are some available. Check out this link here. 

Price range in that URL is from $499 to $229. Might be worth looking but I tend to say that the "better" would be in the upper price range.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ive got to question that list tripplej, HSU and SVS is not given any mention and their subs are much better than some of the ones listed and that tells me its not a very comprehensive test or accurate. I would not even waist money on a BIC sub in that price range.


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

SVS PB-1000 $499
HSU VTF-1 MK2 $459
HSU STF-2 $339
HSU STF-1 $309
Outlaw Audio M8 sub $299

That's just a few under $500 that would be good IMO. Or search craigslist cause you can get a great deal on some nice subs that are in your price range that are a few years old,


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Ive got to question that list tripplej, HSU and SVS is not given any mention and their subs are much better than some of the ones listed and that tells me its not a very comprehensive test or accurate. I would not even waist money on a BIC sub in that price range.


Good point Tonyvdb. I didn't see HSU or SVS mentioned. Not sure of the criteria that the website was using.. I just did a general search for subs in the price area that user wanted so was looking more in that area. 

Although the website is very detailed for each sub they did review... But as mentioned, would be better to go with HSU or SVS.


----------



## kenbola (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks so much for the link! VERY VERY helpful. 
I am sure the high end subs (over $750) sound awesome, but I have never heard any of them.
I have only listened to Polks, Jamos, Yamaha, and a few others. For the average listener (movies and music), these inexpensive subs sound pretty good to me (of course i might not say that once i have listened to the high end). Most of the receivers I recommend for the AVERAGE person are the $500-$600 variety like Yamaha 675, Onkyo 709 or equiv, Denon 3300??. It probably doesnt make sense to spend $750 on a sub when you are going to match it up with a $600 receiver. Thanks again so much!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

kenbola said:


> It probably doesnt make sense to spend $750 on a sub when you are going to match it up with a $600 receiver. Thanks again so much!


Absolutely makes total sense to spend more on the sub than on the receiver. Most of the subs in that list will not fill even a small livingroom with usable LFE. A true sub must pressurize the room in order to be felt otherwise you will over drive it into distortion and eventually damage it. Movies have sound down into the low teens and although most people are happy with a sub that reaches down to around 20Hz even that requires a sub large enough and well built to be felt in a reasonable size space.

As mentioned above the SVS PB1000 would be the lowest priced sub I would recommend anyone go with


----------



## Jeff Aguilar (Apr 11, 2006)

Let me tell you something my wife always says to me. "Ignorance is Bliss"! You would be better off never listening a good sub like a SVS or HSU. Once you experience those subs, you will be unsatisfied with other subs. I think this principal is true in all areas of audio and video! Years ago she banned me from some of the high end stores so I wouldn't experience the short comings of our systems. She is right!

I have two of the M8 subs by Outlaw for my two channel system, they do sound great. Of course they don't sound anything like my SVS subs.

Jeff


----------



## Greenster (Mar 2, 2013)

There is a big difference as to what you get for an extra $200-$300. The SVS and HSU will amaze you and never leave you wanting more later down the road. They sound amazing compared to the subs you are looking at.


----------



## smihalik (Feb 14, 2009)

I would recommend a used one with your budget. Check out audiogone.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882290130 
http://www.lavasubs.com 
http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/stf-1.html


----------



## Eocuph (Oct 9, 2013)

I really liked the polk psw 505. Plays fairly tight, accurate and with very little distortion down to 20 hz. It's conservatively rated at 300 rms, with a single 12" long throw driver. Can be had on eBay for $250 BNIB.


----------



## Gweedz (Oct 8, 2013)

Excuse my newbiness, by why buy a powered sub, and not a non-powered one and let the receiver drive it? So all else equal, the non-powered sub should be of better quality.

However I'm quickly learning with HT systems it's never that easy so what am I missing?


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Gweedz said:


> Excuse my newbiness, by why buy a powered sub, and not a non-powered one and let the receiver drive it? So all else equal, the non-powered sub should be of better quality.
> 
> However I'm quickly learning with HT systems it's never that easy so what am I missing?


Most AVRs don't have an onboard amp for the sub channel


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Gweedz said:


> Excuse my newbiness, by why buy a powered sub, and not a non-powered one and let the receiver drive it? So all else equal, the non-powered sub should be of better quality.
> 
> However I'm quickly learning with HT systems it's never that easy so what am I missing?


Most of your receivers do not have a amp built in for a sub as most subs are powered. When you use a powered sub it is also easier for your receiver to power all your other channels since they don't have to power the low frequencies.


----------



## Gweedz (Oct 8, 2013)

Oh - I didn't know that. So when the specs say 130W per channel, it doesn't include the sub? I'm looking at the Onkyo TX-NR414 and it doesn't specify.

Since you both mentioned "most" do not power the sub, how can I ID which ones do, or should I just assume it doesn't (in the <$500 range)?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Gweedz said:


> Oh - I didn't know that. So when the specs say 130W per channel, it doesn't include the sub? I'm looking at the Onkyo TX-NR414 and it doesn't specify.
> 
> Since you both mentioned "most" do not power the sub, how can I ID which ones do, or should I just assume it doesn't (in the <$500 range)?


I don't know of any that do... I said most don't because I wasn't sure and someone might make one. I have owned Pioneer Elite, Yamaha and Denon ( 2870, 3806 and currently 4520) AVRs and none of them had power for a sub. You can search, but imo you are better to just get a powered sub or buy a separate amp and not worry about having enough power for your other channels or taxing the power supply of your receiver.


----------



## Gweedz (Oct 8, 2013)

ellisr63 said:


> I don't know of any that do... I said most don't because I wasn't sure and someone might make one. I have owned Pioneer Elite, Yamaha and Denon ( 2870, 3806 and currently 4520) AVRs and none of them had power for a sub. You can search, but imo you are better to just get a powered sub or buy a separate amp and not worry about having enough power for your other channels or taxing the power supply of your receiver.


Thanks for clearing that up - I learned something new today.

And sorry to the OP for derailing the thread. I wish I had something useful to add... :scratch:


----------

